# [PC-BSD] dualboot configuration with linux (centOS)/grub legacy



## casualX (Apr 19, 2012)

*H*i there,

I reccently (yesterday) tried out PC-BSD/FreeBSD the first time and first I have to say thank you a lot!
In the last 10 years I never was impressed about a new distribution of any OS *I'*ve seen like PC-BSD. 

*N*ow I tried to make a  dualboot on the same disk with centOS (I need it actually for learning all the rpm based linux distribution stuff). *F*irst I had problems when configuring my disk that it doesn*'*t let the not partitioned space for free but this is another issue. *S*o I took the simple way of configuration at the and just create parition and click on it to install. *B*ecause I have the first primary partition for linux fs and the second for swap, the PC-BSD get the third. *S*omehow I couldn*'*t add a swap partition bigger than 999mb as the 4th device so I decided to wait with that.

*T*he installation went fine *I'*ve got no erro*r*s.

*T*his is my disklabel.

```
sde1                     Boot                     Primary             Linux ext3                                                        83886,08              *
        sde2                                              Primary             Linux Swap / Solaris                                               2147,49              *
                                                          Pri/Log              Freier Bereich                                                        0,02              *
        sde3                                              Primary             FreeBSD                                                           71303,15              *
                                                          Pri/Log              Freier Bereich                                                     2704,12              *
```

and this here is my grub.conf (I use grub legacy).


```
# grub.conf generated by anaconda
#
# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file
# NOTICE:  You do not have a /boot partition.  This means that
#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /, eg.
#          root (hd0,0)
#          kernel /boot/vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/sde1
#          initrd /boot/initrd-[generic-]version.img
#boot=/dev/sde
default=0
timeout=5
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
hiddenmenu
title CentOS (2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.i686)
        root (hd0,0)
        kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.i686 ro root=UUID=13c9e310-6c11-435e-adf9-8e15b3c65f20 rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_MD quiet SYSFONT=latarcyrheb-sun16 rhgb crashk$
        initrd /boot/initramfs-2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.i686.img

title CentOS (2.6.32-220.el6.i686)
        root (hd0,0)
        kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-220.el6.i686 ro root=UUID=13c9e310-6c11-435e-adf9-8e15b3c65f20 rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_MD quiet SYSFONT=latarcyrheb-sun16 rhgb crashkernel$
        initrd /boot/initramfs-2.6.32-220.el6.i686.img

title PcBSD 9.0
rootnoverify (hd0,2)
root (hd0,2,a) #root (hd0,2)   # you see i tried many ways...lol
#kernel /boot/loader #many many	ways..didnt sleep yet
chainloader +1
```

*W*hat*'*s your advice?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2012)

Make sure you read this: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD (and this).


----------

